# Best Studio Monitor for 2020? ADAM Audio T8V Review & Honest Opinion



## Mike Enjo (May 22, 2020)

Hi folks! I got my hands on the brand new T8V studio monitors from Adam Audio, and have done a quick review for you! See what you think 

WATCH HERE:


----------



## VladK (May 22, 2020)

The fact that you've got your hands on it does not mean it is the best


----------



## Noeticus (May 22, 2020)

DYNAUDIO CORE are "one" of my favorites...


----------



## AlexRuger (May 22, 2020)

Nothing will ever, ever top my Adam S3A's  Best monitors of all time IMO.

I've never met an Adam monitor I don't like, though.


----------



## ptram (May 7, 2022)

I'm just 'breaking' my new ones. After a few hours, I feel ashamed to relegate them to be the rear speakers. At the moment, I still feel the old, trusty Mackie HR824 can be more revealing. But these ones do sound sweet!

Paolo


----------



## MarkY (May 21, 2022)

Really a nice review. KRK Rokit makes very good and affordable studio monitors but my favorite remains Behringer ; )


----------

